# Farm Pro 2420 injection pump oil change.



## Code03 (11 mo ago)

This is my first tractor, my first diesel and my first post here. Working on a 1999 (I believe) Farm Pro 2420, 2wd, 2 cylinder TY290 diesel engine. I'm sure I'll have many questions but this one is most pressing for me at this point. This tractor sat in the elements uncovered for 2 years before I purchased it. I've done SOME maintenance and had it running for about 45 seconds and I shut it down to continue the maintenance. Now, from what I've read (yes I bought manuals but they came in about 80% Chinese so that was a waste of $30) the injector pump does have oil in it (possibly about 4oz?) When I pulled the small dip stick the oil or oil/diesel mix was literally under pressure and shot out. So I allowed it to drain until it stopped right at the top of the opening of the dipstick tube. You can see in one picture that the oil is still dripping out of the dip stick hole. I thought I would have a drain plug of some sort on the bottom of the pump but I'm not seeing one. I tried pulling the front two bolts from the square plate on the bottom of the pump but got nothing, I did not try the back two. Can someone chime in on this who can point me in the right direction? Or am I wrong altogether and I don't need to worry about injector oil?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Code03, welcome to the tractor forum.

If you cannot find a drain plug, or other means of draining the injection pump, perhaps you can get a hand vacuum pump and suck the oil out of it. The problem may be getting the suction hose to bottom??






Toolots, Inc. - Reliable Equipment Fast.


Toolots.com is a one-of-a-kind international B2B online marketplace for factory direct industrial equipment, parts and supplies.




www.toolots.com


----------



## Code03 (11 mo ago)

Thanks for the reply. I might be able to do something like that. But then do I know I got it all out? How much and what kind of oil do I put back in the injector pump. Surely there's someone here on the forum who's








somewhat familiar with this old Chinese stuff.


----------



## BraneHurts (12 mo ago)

Hi Code03
This is my first post on this particular forum too although I am a member of a couple of other tractor forums.
I don't have direct experience of your exact model of tractor but I do have a 2014 Jinma 254 which has a 3 cylinder engine and quite a few similarities. It's odd that your injector pump doesn't have a drain plug. I'm guessing that your IP is an early design where the oil can only be drained by removing one of the inspection plates. The later type IP on my engine has two drain plugs and a level drain pipe for setting the oil level instead of a dipstick but I believe they come in a variety of styles.
The problem of the IP oil being overfull is a common one though and coincidentally something which I have just fixed on my IP after puzzling over it for quite a while. After reading posts on some other forums it turns out the problem is due to oil dilution from diesel fuel which leaks in to the IP oil sump from the diesel low pressure fuel pump which is mounted on the side of the IP. The low pressure fuel pump is mechanically driven from a cam inside the IP and also has a manual fuel pump for priming the system when changing fuel filters etc. A common fix is to remove the low pressure fuel pump altogether, blank off the hole that is left in the side of the IP with a suitable plate cut from flat metal and fit an electric low pressure pump instead. I have done this using a cheap pump from Ebay (search ebay for HEP-02A pump) and it works great.
The oil used in the IP should be the same as you use in the engine (probably 10W40) and should be changed at the same interval as the engine oil - usually 100 hours.
Here is a pic of the blanking plate on the IP where the low pressure pump that causes all the problems used to be.









And this is the fitted Ebay electric pump









Good luck, Andy


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

what would be wrong with removing this bottom plate, drill and tap 1/8" pipe thread and screw in a square head galvanized plug?, I wasn't able to draw an arrow to show the plate, it is held in place by 4 studs.

The plate seems to be at the lowest part of your pump.


----------



## Code03 (11 mo ago)

Thank you gentlemen for the information and advise. All great ideas that I'll definitely consider. Once this is done with I'll have to find where to drain the hydraulic fluid and where the hydraulic filter is...















MO


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

In thread #6, first photo, the pipe that goes under the seat and connects to the triangle shaped plate will be the suction line and there may be a filter under the plate, if not, then there should be a strainer at least there.


----------



## Code03 (11 mo ago)

FredM said:


> In thread #6, first photo, the pipe that goes under the seat and connects to the triangle shaped plate will be the suction line and there may be a filter under the plate, if not, then there should be a strainer at least there.


Thank you very much.


----------



## blehmann (10 mo ago)

I just bought one that has been sitting out in the weather since 2003. I have a leak on top of the pump somewhere and a leak out of the plug in the fuel tank. The leak on the pump appears to be coming out of the brass colored plug. I was under the impression that is where the pump oil is added. I really haven't taken much time to trace the problem as the tractor is running fine and I've been using it to plow three garden patches. I'm about finished with that so I will start prodding and probing looking for the source of the fuel pump leak. I did pressure wash the tractor and put a coat of paint on it right after bringing it home. It was just about as nasty looking as you can imagine.


































BraneHurts said:


> Hi Code03
> This is my first post on this particular forum too although I am a member of a couple of other tractor forums.
> I don't have direct experience of your exact model of tractor but I do have a 2014 Jinma 254 which has a 3 cylinder engine and quite a few similarities. It's odd that your injector pump doesn't have a drain plug. I'm guessing that your IP is an early design where the oil can only be drained by removing one of the inspection plates. The later type IP on my engine has two drain plugs and a level drain pipe for setting the oil level instead of a dipstick but I believe they come in a variety of styles.
> The problem of the IP oil being overfull is a common one though and coincidentally something which I have just fixed on my IP after puzzling over it for quite a while. After reading posts on some other forums it turns out the problem is due to oil dilution from diesel fuel which leaks in to the IP oil sump from the diesel low pressure fuel pump which is mounted on the side of the IP. The low pressure fuel pump is mechanically driven from a cam inside the IP and also has a manual fuel pump for priming the system when changing fuel filters etc. A common fix is to remove the low pressure fuel pump altogether, blank off the hole that is left in the side of the IP with a suitable plate cut from flat metal and fit an electric low pressure pump instead. I have done this using a cheap pump from Ebay (search ebay for HEP-02A pump) and it works great.
> ...


----------



## blehmann (10 mo ago)

I just went out and started the tractor. While idling, I pulled out the dipstick for the fuel pump. It squirted a mix of diesel and oil two or three times per second. I'm guessing that I have the same problem as Andy and Code3. Looking over the plumbing from the fuel tank to the low pressure fuel pump; it has the rounded end with a bolt securing it to the pump with the fuel entering from the side If Andy is still monitoring this post, I'm curious if he cut the crimped collar holding the hose to the fitting barb and then just used a screw clamp with the new fuel hose. I looks like I'll be pulling the stock low pressure pump off and installing a blanking plate. Great post! I like it when answers are easy to come by.


----------



## BraneHurts (12 mo ago)

Hi blehman, Yes, I did cut off the crimped collars and re-used the fittings as you described. I used 8mm (5/16") fuel pipe from an auto parts store and suitable sized screw clamps (known as jubilee clips in some parts of the world). Here are some photos of the new pipe connections to the fuel tank tap and fuel filter. The cheapie Ebay electric pump I used also has 8mm pipe connections so it was very easy to do.

Looks like you did a nice job cleaning and painting.


----------



## blehmann (10 mo ago)

Thanks for the quick response. I ordered the pump, and it should ship today. I'll check my stock of fuel hose this morning. I recently put new fuel hose on a JD 5205 and ended up with ten feet of the wrong size. Maybe I'll be lucky enough to have some 8mm already. 
Pondering on how to build a blanking plate; the thought crossed through my mind that I might be able to take the pump diaphragm and whatever other pump related parts out and just use the shell for a blanking plate. A couple of bolts and copper washers in the inlet and outlet ports would keep the dirt out.
My tractor didn't have much paint on it. The hood was down to the gel coat and the fenders were close to bare metal. I cleaned it good and rubbed everything down with mineral spirits, then sprayed on some tractor paint from Tractor Supply. I call it my Earl Scheib paint job. Thanks for the compliment, but it really isn't deserved. 
Did you grab your pump power from the switch or from the fuse block? I noticed that only five of the fuses are hot, so there are five or six blanks that I can use if I decide to go that route.


----------



## BraneHurts (12 mo ago)

I took the power from the fuse block although I added an inline fuse as all the existing fuses were in use. I did consider using the old pump body to blank off the hole but it seemed a bit messy and it really wasn't hard to make a plate.
I had to look up Earl Sheib as I'd never heard of him (I'm in Western Australia)


----------



## blehmann (10 mo ago)

BraneHurts said:


> I took the power from the fuse block although I added an inline fuse as all the existing fuses were in use. I did consider using the old pump body to blank off the hole but it seemed a bit messy and it really wasn't hard to make a plate.
> I had to look up Earl Sheib as I'd never heard of him (I'm in Western Australia)


If you will take a voltmeter and do some testing, you will find that the top row of fuses has no power coming to them. They are being used to hold spare fuses for the port directly beneath each one of them. After I discovered this, I also noticed that the fuse sizes and colors also matched to the fuses below. This was totally a fluke. Someone prior to me had really messed up the light circuits so I started from scratch trying to trace wire numbers to see what was right and what was wrong. The joys of buying used equipment! 
Earl Scheib used to paint cars for $29.95 when I was a young man. Talking this over with a friend last week, he stated that for $5 more, they would wash the car prior to painting it. Terrible quality, but the man got rich with a chain of car painting shops.


----------

